# Problem with rebooting

## Synbiot

Hi     :Sad: 

I've got serious problem.

I cant reboot computer.

I got laptop hp nc 6120

When i am booting live cd & type reboot computer is sending term signal:

remaounting filesystem....

and than hang-on.

Reboot doesn't work but halt is working

On the other gentoo distributions like VLOS reboot command doesn't work too.

Please help me with it   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dgaffuri

Does the screen go black or you're leaved with the remounting message visible? I've a similar problem with a Toshiba laptop, screen goes black but the box remain powered and doesn't reboot. I found that I have to unload the ipw2200 module to make it work. That was a try and error process, trying to remove a module at a time before rebooting until it worked.

----------

## Synbiot

No screen is fine i just see remounting message.

I tryed load acpi ok acpid loaded.

reboot still doesn't work but it work when i type : reboot -k -j then it's work.

why rebooting with kexec work & normal reboot doesn't ? 

pls help me   :Confused: 

----------

## widan

Try with "reboot=hard" added to the kernel parameters in grub. You can also try "reboot=bios".

----------

